# Question?car seat in a car with NO back seat



## 9secondlx (Dec 16, 2008)

i have a mustang that came from the factory with NO backseats. I only drive the car to car shows when I can (not many since I had my daugher). Next summer my daughter will be about 3 years old and I would like to spend time with her at the car shows. 

I know its illegal to put a child in the front seat with a child seat with an airbag. Can I have the passenger airbag shut off and put my daughter in the passenger seat in her car seat?

If so what should I have on hand in case a police officer pulls me over about it? also when its inspection time will I have to have the air bag turned back on to pass?

thanks


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you order it with only two seats?? Cobra??

Anyways, to answer your questions. It's not illegal to have a car seat in the front. It's not the safest place to put your child, but it isn't illegal.

Turn the airbag off, assuming there is a keyed switch in the dash to do this. Strap the car seat in and your daughter into the car seat like normal. That covers the law.

Again, assuming there is a keyed switch in the dash to turn off the airbag, you should pass inspection no problem. If you unplug the airbag, the dash light will come on and that could possibly fail you. Or at least have the hassle of the garage trying to sell you un-needed services.

Thanks for asking a well though out, intelligent and respectful question. We usually get some real tools here stirring the pot.:thumbup:


----------



## 9secondlx (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks Johnny Law,
its a 1995 Cobra R. The car came that way from the factory. here is one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...20323161785&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=

in 95 i dont believe mustangs had the passenger shut off switch. I would have to unplug the air bag sensors from the radiator support (which would trigger the airbag light) or maybe Ford can shut the airbag off through the OBD1 system. (if they can probably for $100? each time)

this brings me to another question.

the car did not come with a front licence plate holder and I would hate to have to cut holes into the bumper. typically i jimmy rig my front plate on the front of the car to pass inspection and then take it off afterwards.

i only drive the car a few times a year. If i got pulled over in the car do you think the police officer would give me a real hard time. (note the original window sticker is still on the car) and i have all the paperwork from before the car was built to present day.

thanks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am pretty sure that Ford will install a kill switch for the passenger air bag.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

9secondlx said:


> in 95 i dont believe mustangs had the passenger shut off switch. I would have to unplug the air bag sensors from the radiator support (which would trigger the airbag light) or maybe Ford can shut the airbag off through the OBD1 system. (if they can probably for $100? each time)
> 
> this brings me to another question.
> 
> ...


I can see your desire to not molest the front bumper. If I stopped you I would make do with a verbal warning for the front plate, but I'm a car guy. You could get cited for $35 for not having your plate on. I don't think you'd catch a hard time, of course I cannot predict the future. My kids love going to the car shows with me, but my Ford is a '67 so I don't have to worry about airbags.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

The bottom line though, is not if you can legally get away with it, but is it safe for you daughter. The older style airbags come out with such force that they have killed little children. I know this is not the answer you want to hear but she souldn't be in the front seat. Have her catch a ride with someone else and meet you at the car show. I know you say you only drive it a few times a year but that's the time someone blows a stop sign and you precious little girl gets hurt. Good luck with you daughter and the stang


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Why not just have a friend, family member, your daughter's mother bring her to the show? I get that you want to spend time with her there, but it's a legitite option! Good luck!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The pressure sensitive switches for the passenger side are generally found on late model cars...this century, not last...I believe they activate at =/> 48 lbs.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You could always try calling a dealership about the Airbag. They may be able to point you in the correct direction. 

The users manual may also give you an idea. Some car manufactures will specify whether their is a seat/weight sensor

As others have said front seat is not the safest place in the world. 

Having been to many car shows myself I have seen that little children can get bored quick there. It may be best for someone else to bring daughter with them.

You could also try posting the question about the Airbag on a Mustang/Ford forum and hope to get an answer from someone who knows a lot about your particular car.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The passenger side airbag will deploy on your 95 even if there is nothing in the seat (trust me, I _had_ a 96)...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Duct tape will work, too!


----------

